# Ghost mantis, P. Paradoxa



## jrpx (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi..

I have several P. Paradoxa ooths, and the female has been mated several times... It has laid ooths every 6-7 day, so i have about 7 ooths right now..

I have keept the ooths in 26-30 C 60-70% humidity

The oldest ooth is laid the 28/1

My question:

Shouldn't the first ooths have hatched? :?

And do any of you guys have any other related experience??

Best regards,

Jonas


----------



## jrpx (Mar 14, 2006)

hmm.. help..


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2006)

Hi Jonas,

P. Paradoxa adult female usually produced many oothecae but I haven't had much luck hatching them in great number either. The most i have had were 10 nymphs. i kept the ooth in a plastic container at 30C/70% humidity and spray the towel paper once a day. Good luck with yours.


----------



## jrpx (Mar 14, 2006)

How old was the ooth went i hatched then?

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## yen_saw (Mar 14, 2006)

Hey Jonas, all the oothecae took about 35-45 days to hatch. So your ghost ooth laid on 1/28 is either going to hatch soon or it is infertiled. P. Paradoxa is notorious in laying infertiled ooth though. Good luck.


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 15, 2006)

Yeah, my ghost ooths took a while too. I thought they were infertile but just left them and they hatched on their own. But unfortunately only hatching out about 4 mantis and one ooth just 2! And I am having a hard time caring for them.

Good luck though, hopefully you do better than I did  .

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## jrpx (Mar 15, 2006)

Okay... how long did your ooth take? and how high temp?

My oldest is almost 7 weeks old now


----------



## ibanez_freak (Mar 15, 2006)

Mine were layed on the roof of the container so I gently pulled them of and placed in a cricket tub by using blue-tac to attach them to top of tubs. I then in turnm placed these tubs in my gecko tank which is generally around 25 degrees celcius but cooler at night.

Although with my low hatchrate I wouldn't listen to me.

Cheers, Cameron.


----------



## jrpx (Mar 16, 2006)

hehe okay  

Then i just have to see what happens... All new ooths is kept by 25-27 C now..

But thanks for your help  

Regards,

Jonas


----------



## jrpx (Mar 24, 2006)

UPDATE!!

the 3 first ooths haven't hatched, but this morning the 4. ooth hatched.. It hatched about 40 nymphs  

/Jonas


----------

